# Psychic waves & thought stealers



## Space Monkey (Dec 2, 2004)

I reckon thoughts are tangible things that pass through the air like radio waves.  Not as strong, (or not as specifically channelled), but definitely there and accessible to other people on the same wavelength.  I believe this to often be the case when mediums 'nail' things about your dead granny, names, dates etc.  They pluck the thought out of the air, because they're attuned or sensitive to you and your mind rather than seeing the dead.

When 2 people are close - not just in proximity, but in personality, emotions etc - they constantly pick up thoughts emitted by the other.  This isn't just relating to moods or sensing something's wrong, but to specific things, like an old friend or a certain song for no apparent reason.  Schools of fish, flocks of birds all turn at the exact same time with no particular pattern to their direction.  Someone mentioned other things too in the sentience thread, about twins and their heightened instincts, even when physically separated.  I've had the exact same dream on the same night as a friend.  Termites (back to the sentience idea) - on whatever level, share some working consciousness in order to construct their mounds from opposite sides of the structure.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 2, 2004)

Well, sometimes my mother will ask me if I've said something when I haven't, but when I have been thinking about something particularly vehemently.  So, we've just decided that sometimes I think too loudly and she hears that.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Dec 2, 2004)

I think thoughts are definitely some form of transmittable waves, and can be picked up by another person. Unlike some theories, I don't see this as paranormal at all. Just science that hasn't been defined yet.


----------



## Silk (Dec 2, 2004)

I always find that my boyfriend and i pick each others thoughts out of the air like he'll be singing a song in his head and then i'll start singing it outloud from the exact point he was at.

other times i'll think something like "I really need to tell him we need more milk" and he'll suddenly pipe up "we need more milk"

weird


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## Alexa (Dec 4, 2004)

I hate when I pick the others' thoughts. I just want to deal with my own thoughts in peace.


----------



## Maryjane (Jan 3, 2005)

_Hi Alexa

 When I was at the airport in the line up at the airline check in counter for my flight to Washington DC I was somewhat feeling impatient and dreading to have to go through all the garbage of checking all my stuff at the diferent check points rumaged through and all that neat stuff when suddenly I was hit by a wave of different feelings and emotions I was just letting them flow by, not holding unto anything, it was like floating on multiple waves of emotions and I remember thinking none of these are neagtive emotions there some that were imapatience, axtiousness,but most were feelings of exuberance there was notthing realy negative, that surprised me for the amount of people that were there. That was one peek I realy felt was kind of nice. I don't know if I was filtering out the negaitve or if there just wasn't any there to pick up. But I think the letting it flow and not letting it in worked this time for me. Just thought I would share. 
_


----------



## Alexa (Jan 3, 2005)

I wish you all the peeks like this one.


----------



## Maryjane (Jan 3, 2005)

_Thanks Alexia you had a part in showing me the way dear._


----------



## Hellsheep (Jan 4, 2005)

I do not agree with you, thoughts can't be "read". They're surely being "send" as EM-waves, because everything does, if it's electrified in some way, but this radiation is too weak to be perceived and it's a mix of all the  different radiations our brain produces, so "reading" thoughts would be like trying to read the rest of a whole library, which was torn into very tiny pieces.


----------



## Maryjane (Jan 4, 2005)

_You are right about everything you have said Hellsheep, one receives these tiny imppulses for a sensitive it is like the recepters in the brain are highly sensitised and the term "sensative" would fit much better here then saying psychic or empath etc. The library is a good example no a sensitive cannot read all the book in the libraryall in one scan but he/she picks up little bits and peices here and there and to much is what I call an overload or a peek. It's like being inside a borg ship picking up all the thousands of borgs voices in your mind except in the case of an empath it is feelings and emotions not voices. As for psychics as far as I'm concerned the testing they have made on psychics is inconclusive because it's a random thing, it's there sometimes and it istn't there other times. I have a good post here somewhere on scientific reasearch in this area._


----------



## Maryjane (Jan 4, 2005)

_Here is the post  I mentioned Hellsheep

_Science working with heart and mind light and the precognitive?

Independent nervous system sometimes called "the brain in the heart." The heart has an electromagnetic energy field 5,000 times greater than that of the brain and this field can be measured with magnetometers up to 10 feet beyond the physical body. This provides support for the spiritual teachings that indicate we humans have energy fields that constantly intermingle with each other, enabling healing (or negative)
 thoughts to be extended and exchanged

 Scientific reports are announcing that if the frontal lobes of a person's brain are not properly developed by light and love at a young age then the resulting lack of light will
 probably cause a dysfunctional brain with a variety of possible
 physical, emotional and behavioral problems. But there are other reasons that can cause a dysfunctional mind that
 has nothing to do with good or bad parenting. 

 This apparently occurs because the brain contains both more primitive regions from earlier evolutionary development and more modern additions in the frontal lobes and cortex regions designed to operate on light. Indeed it is this lack of light that causes disruptions and imbalances in one or many regions of brain area activity We will also be drawn to explore the ways adults who have not had a light enriched heart and brain experience, themselves, can recover from various neural and electrical imbalances and even the stress-induced cortisol damage they may have endured. Surely this is the exciting threshold of a new era in natural healing, at the least, and an enormous spiritual expansion of human consciousness as we birth new generations of heart centered and brain-healthy children with (telepathic and other unusual abilities.)

 A world of telepaths and empaths now there's a thought that would make even a ensomniac sleep well. 

 Love

 Cynthia


----------



## Alexa (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree with MJ, Hellsheep. An empath can sense feelings and emotions and not exactly thoughts. Do you remember any situation when being in the proximity of a person you have not feel like yourself ? I mean, your words didn't come as usual  or you felt angry without any reason or happy without knowing why ? 

Maybe you should introduce yourseld in the introduction board. It's not a very good start to disagree into a forum where you are not known first. Although, you are free to do whatever you want to.


----------



## Space Monkey (Jan 5, 2005)

OK Hellsheep - all very scientifically sound reasoning, but how do you account for the fact that thought reading really happens?

I read the article in Discover magazine that equated thought reading to being able to hear and tune into a specific conversation from outside the stadium during a baseball game among the roar of the crowd.  I appreciate the logic, but logic doesn't cover everything that happens in life, so I was throwing a suggestion into the pit.
Glimpses don't account for people sharing non-specific thoughts, people sensing other's discomfort from miles away, friends sharing dreams, twins intuition and a load more.
So what does?


----------



## Maryjane (Jan 5, 2005)

*Right on space monkey, logic, science and fact are only part of one portion in the spectrum of one potentialety and Einstein himself said that there were infinite potentialeties and the realety we perceive with the five senses is only a very minute portion of one of those realeties. Imagination oppens the mind and theory paves the way to true scietific discovery and eventually fact . There are an infinty of potentialeties and varibles out there as well as right around us. Because we do not completely comprehend how something works doesn't mean it doesn't exist. All this means is we only know and understand (some of the physical and energy forces) in the tiny box of reality we live in. 
 Our science and the understanding of the environment of the world we live in and the environment of the cosmos are both still in the infancy stage.
*


----------



## Maryjane (Jan 6, 2005)

Researchers Proposed Mechanics of the mind

 If the mind is in a state of a whole lot of diferent things going on in our brain at one time and not a conscious stream of thoughts or memories stored somhere in our brain and only reconstructed into what we think we remember or want to remember having experienced or seen. 

 Then how come some very vivid memories from the past can be recalled right down to the tiniest details, smells, collors, sounds, emotions etc and each time one revisits this past experience one finds more detail, and others close to you remember the similar memories, just from a slightly diferent perception. I do believe that what we see may not realy be what we realy see but what we thought we saw and someone else comes along and see's it somewhat diferently then you do, yes the grand ilusion, but one still sees and remembers what he/she has experienced or seen from what they believe was their own observation. 

 Then where are all these memories stored? How can the conscious mind contain all those millions of litttle pieces of data prossesed in the mind? Just for physical motor movement, let alone all the other activeties, being sent from the mind like the abilety to make decisions, observations, analasis rationalising, diferentiating, planing  etc. and now these highly specialized and sensatised receptors in our minds recieving all this data stream exterior and interior input output and this is not counting all the memories stored since birth if not even before. 

 The mind is a very complex place to visit but for all this data to be carried through the conscious mind would creat an overload of the conscious sensors. Could the answere be in the subconcious mind? Where most of the data is caried to the conscious mind as requiered and all messages to other functiones are are done unconcsiously. Ever wonder where a thought or certain feeling came from? So why not pick up on outside feelings if the receptors are oppen for it to recieve just like they do for any other exterior data.  

  By the sound of it, it doesn't apear that to many of our specialists and researchers can agree with one another very well on the mechanics of the human brain or mind.


----------



## Maryjane (Jan 7, 2005)

Reality is a haulogram

In 1982 a remarkable event took place. At the University of Paris a
research team led by physicist Alain Aspect performed what may turn
out to be one of the most important experiments of the 20th century.
You did not hear about it on the evening news. In fact, unless you are
in the habit of reading scientific journals you probably have never
even heard Aspect's name, though there are some who believe his
discovery may change the face of science. Aspect and his team
discovered that under certain circumstances subatomic particles such
as electrons are able to instantaneously communicate with each other
regardless of the distance separating them. It doesn't matter whether
they are 10 feet or 10 billion miles apart.
Somehow each particle always seems to know what the other is doing.
The problem with this feat is that it violates Einstein's long-held
tenet that no communication can travel faster than the speed of light.
Since traveling faster than the speed of light is tantamount to
breaking the time barrier, this daunting prospect has caused some
physicists to try to come up with elaborate ways to explain away
Aspect's findings. But it has inspired others to offer even more
radical explanations. 

A hologram is a three- dimensional photograph made with the aid of a
laser.
To make a hologram, the object to be photographed is first bathed in
the light of a laser beam. Then a second laser beam is bounced off the
reflected light of the first and the resulting interference pattern
(the area where the two laser beams commingle) is captured on film. 

Indeed, even if the halves are divided again, each snippet of film
will always be found to contain a smaller but intact version of the
original image. Unlike normal photographs, every part of a hologram
contains all the information possessed by the whole.
The "whole in every part" nature of a hologram provides us with an
entirely new way of understanding organization and order. For most of
its history, Western science has labored under the bias that the best
way to understand a physical phenomenon, whether a frog or an atom, is
to dissect it and study its respective parts.
A hologram teaches us that some things in the universe may not lend
themselves to this approach. If we try to take apart something
constructed holographically, we will not get the pieces of which it is
made; we will only get smaller wholes. 

This, says Bohm, is precisely what is going on between the subatomic
particles in Aspect's experiment.
According to Bohm, the apparent faster-than-light connection between
subatomic particles is really telling us that there is a deeper level
of reality we are not privy to, a more complex dimension beyond our
own that is analogous to the aquarium. And, he adds, we view objects
such as subatomic particles as separate from one another because we
are seeing only a portion of their reality.
Such particles are not separate "parts", but facets of a deeper and
more underlying unity that is ultimately as holographic and
indivisible as the previously mentioned rose. And since everything in
physical reality is comprised of these "eidolons", the universe is
itself a projection, a hologram. In addition to its phantomlike
nature, such a universe would possess other rather startling features.
If the apparent separateness of subatomic particles is illusory, it
means that at a deeper level of reality all things in the universe are
infinitely interconnected. 

In a holographic universe, even time and space could no longer be
viewed as fundamentals. Because concepts such as location break down
in a universe in which nothing is truly separate from anything else,
time and three-dimensional space, like the images of the fish on the
TV monitors, would also have to be viewed as projections of this
deeper order.
At its deeper level reality is a sort of superhologram in which the
past, present, and future all exist simultaneously. Allowing, for the
sake of argument, that the superhologram is the matrix that has given
birth to everything in our universe, at the very least it contains
every subatomic particle that has been or will be-- every
configuration of matter and energy that is possible, from snowflakes
to quasars, from blue whales to gamma rays. It must be seen as a sort
of cosmic storehouse of "All That Is." 

Pribram was drawn to the holographic model by the puzzle of how and
where memories are stored in the brain. For decades numerous studies
have shown that rather than being confined to a specific location,
memories are dispersed throughout the brain.
In a series of landmark experiments in the 1920s, brain scientist Karl
Lashley found that no matter what portion of a rat's brain he removed
he was unable to eradicate its memory of how to perform complex tasks
it had learned prior to surgery.

 Pribram believes the brain is itself a hologram.
His theory also explains how the human brain can store so many
memories in so little space. It has been estimated that the human
brain has the capacity to memorize something on the order of 10
billion bits of information during the average human lifetime (or
roughly the same amount of information contained in five sets of the
Encyclopedia Britannica). Similarly, it has been discovered that in
addition to their other capabilities, holograms possess an astounding
capacity for information storagesimply by changing the angle at which
the two lasers strike a piece of photographic film, it is possible to
record many different images on the same surface. It has been
demonstrated that one cubic centimeter of film can hold as many as 10
billion bits of information.

The storage of memory is not the only neurophysiological puzzle that
becomes more tractable in light of Pribram's holographic model of the
brain. Another is how the brain is able to translate the avalanche of
frequencies it receives via the senses (light frequencies, sound
frequencies, and so on) into the concrete world of our perceptions.
Encoding and decoding frequencies is precisely what a hologram does
best. Just as a hologram functions as a sort of lens, a translating
device able to convert an apparently meaningless blur of frequencies
into a coherent image, Pribram believes the brain also comprises a
lens and uses holographic principles to mathematically convert the
frequencies it receives through he senses into the inner world of our
perceptions. 

he storage of memory is not the only neurophysiological puzzle that
becomes more tractable in light of Pribram's holographic model of the
brain. Another is how the brain is able to translate the avalanche of
frequencies it receives via the senses (light frequencies, sound
frequencies, and so on) into the concrete world of our perceptions.
Encoding and decoding frequencies is precisely what a hologram does
best. Just as a hologram functions as a sort of lens, a translating
device able to convert an apparently meaningless blur of frequencies
into a coherent image, Pribram believes the brain also comprises a
lens and uses holographic principles to mathematically convert the
frequencies it receives through he senses into the inner world of our
perceptions. 

We are really "receivers" floating through a kaleidoscopic sea of
frequency, and what we extract from this sea and transmogrify into
physical reality is but one channel from many extracted out of the
superhologram. This striking new picture of reality, the synthesis of
Bohm and Pribram's views, has come to be called the holographic
paradigm, and although many scientists have greeted it with
skepticism, it has galvanized others. A small but growing group of
researchers believe it may be the most accurate model of reality
science has arrived at thus far. More than that, some believe it may
solve some mysteries that have never before been explainable by
science and even establish the paranormal as a part of nature.
Numerous researchers, including Bohm and Pribram, have noted that many
para-psychological phenomena become much more understandable in terms
of the holographic paradigm.         




[size=-2][/size]


----------



## Ashen Shugar (Feb 2, 2005)

I believe thoughts have an energy. To go a step further though, I also believe some people can communicate with the dead etc. I have had personal experience with a "channel". This person was perfectly "normal" until they were in their 20's, with no interest in anything metaphysical - average housewife / hairdresser. No substance abuse etc etc. And then "spirit" started to speak with her. Hearing voices of course makes you initially think you are crazy, but she now accepts the communication and helps people with the assistance she is given. I am a sceptic by nature, but after meeting this person, who knew things about me that I had not told anyone, that knew things about my family history that I didn't know and had to confirm with others - it leaves little room for doubt. Science may scoff at this notion, but I'll put my belief in my personal experience.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 26, 2005)

I can always tell what my son wants and I'm generally able to predict him waking up by at least 15 seconds. He's only 18months old and can't talk yet (althought he's bloody noisy).

I think that considering how complicated out brains are and the fact that we use different frequencies to achieve thought, 'tuning in' to other people with similar frequencies isn't beyond the realms of feasibility.

Now that I mention it though, I believe that there is far too much we don't understand so ask if such things are real or not, especially when the body of proof suggests that they are.

Try to explain long distance telephone, satellites, or even this forum to someone from the dark ages......


----------



## polymorphikos (Feb 27, 2005)

Understanding people at close range and communicating without speach is just a hang-over from the glorious days of being pack animals. There's nothing particularly wonderous about it, just a combination of instinct, olfactory signals, body language, and all the countless little minutae that doesn't register on a concious level. Humans, long social animals, shouldn't really be surprised at such an inevitable development, akin to the old thing about animals sensing fear. Taking this into account, it is hardly surprising that two people emotionally-close and long in contact with one another could both come to the conclusion that they require milk, or begin to fall into the pack pattern and follow similar trains of thought in general. That is, after all, what being a social animal is about.

As to actually reading thoughts, I'm sceptical on that one. Most mediums appear to use a combination of deduction, intuition and the like that is finely-honed and almost unconcious. Take Sherlock Holmes as the example, a man so well-versed in minutae that he could read a person's entire character from a quick glimpse. A slight exageration on Mr Conan Doyle's part, but a fair analogy. 

Now, as was said, the brain does produce electromagnetism. That's how MRIs work. But I'm still inclined towards the instinct and such. As to trying to explain the actions of geese always flying in formation, such birds are preprogrammed with the ability, and hone it in the course of interaction with other geese. 

So, if that was coherent at all (which I doubt), thought-reading sounds a bit unlikely (as a natural phenomenon, anyway; science does lots of nifty things), but knowing people quite well and being able to guage them is just commonsense. None the less, in my opinion there are lots of strange unexplaineds in the world, but I'm not bright enough to answer them. But I doubt that, even if we are producing some mysterious psychic waves, they could link people across vast distances. However, and interesting article I read on twins did make the point that, being born and raised together, they often develop an atleast-partial intermingling of the concept of self, and so share strange characteristics. However, most of the shows about twins with eerily-similar lives have turned-out to be hoaxes or gross misrepresentations of fact.

I'm not trying to say there's nothing inexplicable going-on. Just that most of this stuff sounds explicable. People living together are like a jazz troupe jamming really well.


----------

